# Looting a Titan!?



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

I may be getting ahead of myself here, considering I still have to paint the 1500pt army I've assembled, but how feasible is it for orks to loot a titan? 

In terms of fluff is it actually possible for orks to get a titan working? I remember reading somewhere that one of the greatest deathskulls could loot a titan and get it up and working in time to use it on the same enemy he'd stole it from, or is that just orky legend?

If it is possible, how would you approach in in game terms? Knocking the BS down to 2 for the guns would be a step in the right direction, but what else? Would anyone have a problem with someone bringing along a looted titan to a friendly game (apocalypse of course) if you were told what it does?

On a related note, if they can loot titans, is there anything orks can't loot and get (sorta) working?


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I don't know about other orks, but mine have looted just about everything from a Rhino to a Monolith. I've even seen looted Carnifexes and Manufactorums (yes, the entire building... on treads!) out there. Really, as long as orks believe they can loot something, then it's lootable. 

My recommendation for the looted Titan though, would be to just use it as a Stompa. Give it a really killy looking chainsaw arm, a massive gun of some sort on the other arm, and add all sorts of orky wires, generators, and big shootas all over the place and there you go; instant (well, not really) Stompa.

That's my take on it anyway. Be sure to post pics when you start working on it! k:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

In terms of fluff, the old ork codex said that ork tech works because the orks believe it does (even if it doesn't in others' hands - which contradicts the jungle ork hunters in between armageddon prime and secundus). Anyway, basically you can loot anything and I don't see why a titan isn't a viable option. Its big, stompy and dead killy.
It'd look pretty sick on the field I would imagine. Good luck with your build!!


----------



## subgenius5150 (Oct 14, 2009)

I remember reading that about the belief of orks... 

I remember it saying something to the effect of....

Orks dont need ammo, their guns shoot because they believe the guns will shoot, and that orks are the strongest psychic power in the universe but are just unaware of it.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

subgenius5150 said:


> I remember reading that about the belief of orks...
> 
> I remember it saying something to the effect of....
> 
> Orks dont need ammo, their guns shoot because they believe the guns will shoot, and that orks are the strongest psychic power in the universe but are just unaware of it.


its just like how they travel. they get in a ship. wish to go somewhere else, then they appear right next to what they wanted to be next to.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

projectda said:


> its just like how they travel. they get in a ship. wish to go somewhere else, then they appear right next to what they wanted to be next to.


I'm not a huge fan of the army, but Ork theory is just awesome.
I love their light comedic tone. It fits well in the universe


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Loot what ya like,da powa of da Waaaagh'll fix it.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I think the orks can loot just about anything physical. Things like great daemons or Ctan I don't think they would be able to loot those. 
I have looted a carnifex and monolith before and here was the scratch built looted warhound titan I was building. THen I needed some money so I sold it in its current condition.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

THAT.. is SERIOUSLY AWESOME.. Mega +REP for that piece of horrible ( IN A GOOD WAY ) abomination. I'm sure Techpriests everywhere would get a heart attack seeing that monstrosity.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Woah, Morfangdakka! What on earth possessed you to sell that on?!...

Certainly Orks can loot titans - Warhounds = Stompas
Reavers = Gargants
Warlord+ = Mega Gargant :grin:

The only thing iv ever had any contention with looting was a Capitol Imperialis, due to the remote defence mechanism that allows the Imperium to detonate its nuclear rector...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

A Looted Carnifex is something I have planning for a while now:grin:
Mind-controlly gubbinz, a couple of Runtherds, and we're good!


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

:grin: I just love ork fluff, they always provide a chuckle or two...

eg...things working because an ork believes it does...:laugh:
...Orks being the most powerful psychers in the galaxy but being unaware of it 
...Orks looting stuff :so_happy:
...weirdboyz...*head goes pop*

special mention should be given to the weirdboyz...

i remember a battle i did against orks, he had his guys behind a wall... about 2 infantry squads w/ a Wboy in the middle.... i swear that the weirdboy killed more boyz than my FWs... :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

That warhound titan is sweet! I would love to make something like that, but wouldn't even know how to start. What's it made from? How'd long it take? I want one!!!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Morfangdakka, That is totally incredible. I don't know about you but it would have been hard to part with. Forced on you by financial difficulties? Regardless it is magnificent. To the op, from the comments it looks like the looting of titans is approved. Use the stompa rules, then there is absolutely no grounds for complaint from oponents.
MrFortunato. Ork fluff rules. Second ed ork with custom kombi weapon, gyro-stabilised monowheel anyone? They are the most fun. And the best thing about ork conversions, just slap it together. Gaps? So what it is normal for orks.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I have seen numerous models or concepts for which I disagree with fluff wise for some specific reasons like looting psycho-sensitive wraithbone and some more thematic reasons but a lot of people seem to be fine with axing fluff even if it is the kind of stuff that makes a race what they are.

As for a titan I can imagine a number of looting possibilities with different consequences and end results. I'd imagine a titan is rather complicated but since the most complex systems are no doubt the mind impulse link controls and the void shields I could see some orks salvaging a titan quite well.

I'd say you could rebuild the control systems on a titan to work without a mind impulse link to varying degrees of success depending on how well you can replace direct reflex interaction with automatic reflex control. Think the difficulty modern day scientists have with making walking robots and how many of them would be easy to shove over.

As for void shields if they shorted out and it wasn't as easy as flipping a breaker fuse switch back or replacing a power coil I can imagine most ork looted titans would simply be without them or possibly not be able to regenerate them in any way.

Anything else.... Well orks know how to build walking robots so why couldn't they rebuild one with some junk and lots of yelling?


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

the home made ork titan is amazing. just wow


----------

